# Help with honey fudge



## Michael Bush

Fudge is a tricky undertaking. Typical issues are runny (as you had) or turning to sugar. I'm not a fudge expert but I've had all those issues. It has nothing to do with using honey and everything to do with making fudge... I'll bet there are a lot of tips out there on the web.


----------



## coonhunter_82

Growing up we made fudge all the time. When the fudge would not make right often the thermometer was bad. Hope this helps. I will have to try the honey fudge sounds good.


----------



## quevernick

My grandmother uses Fluff in her fudge nowadays. She used to make it like the original posters recipe but she likes the fluff recipe better because its harder to mess up. Heres a recipe from their website and I'm sure there are tons more out there:

http://www.marshmallowfluff.com/pages/never_fail_fudge.html

I cant really comment since I've never needed to make fudge. If I need some I just go see my grandmother


----------



## toekneepea

Candy making is very temperature dependent, make sure you have a good thermometer as Coolhunter mentioned.

It's also very dependent on the humidity - I had a relative that worked at the Fluff factory, and they adjusted their recipe daily - and it was small variations due to the relative humidity in the air that day.

Other than that, I've got nothing.

Tony P.


----------



## Laurence Hope

I never have made or eaten honey fudge. But it sounds great. If you want a new tasters opinion just send a half pound or so, and I'll sure be willing to test it.
Laurence


----------



## dabb

As the above posts mentioned check your thermometer. I make regular fudge (will have to try the honey fudge) and I test my thermometer prior to making every batch. Just a few degrees one way or the other makes a huge difference in the end result.


----------



## mgolden

My wife makes homemade fudge at Christmas time and are trying the above recipe. A candy thermometer is almost a must to get consistent results. Temperature for soft ball needs to be adjusted for your altitude by testing the thermometer in boiling water. Let water boil for 10 minutes with thermometer in water. If boiling temp is 206F as it is for us, adjust soft ball by 6 degrees down to 230F. Beyond that there may be some slight discrepancy in the thermometer itself and we tweak final candy temps by trial and error. If too dry - use a lower temp. If too soft or runny - use a higher temp.

The air humidity is also a factor as the honey in the final product can absorb further air moisture. If humidity is high add 2 degrees so candy is drier. If it is very low consider taking a degree or two off.


----------



## sammyjay

I tried this fudge and I found the first batch lacking a little bit in sweetness, but the second batch seemed to be sweet enough. I did it the same except I cut out the nuts and I used whipping cream instead of milk, then the second time I cut the amount of whipping whipping cream in half to 1/3 cup. I didn't find it runny, although it was not quite as hard as I had hoped and a little sticky.


Nathan


----------

